# What Kind of Flooring Do You Have In Your Home?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2017)

Like a lot of people, we have vinyl (linoleum) flooring in the kitchen, my husband laid porcelain tiles in the bath years ago.  On the main floor, the living room, hallway, bedroom and den has carpet.  The stairs going down to the finished basement is carpeted.

The basement, like the rest of the house when we bought it almost forty years ago, had ugly brown and blue shag carpeting.  We ripped that up and just put a plain vinyl flooring downstairs in the main (family) room, and the extra bedroom down there is carpeted....room extension and bath is vinyl.  We do have some large area rugs down there since we lived down in the basement while my in-laws used the main floor in their later years.  Cold hard vinyl flooring in winter is not great for people like me who prefer no shoes in the house.  The laundry room has a cement floor with drain.

Some people have wood floors or laminate, but all the ones I've seen have most of the floor covered with an area rug.  To me that means cleaning/polishing of the wood floor, plus vacuuming of the area rug....and if you have pets, cleaning of them also.

I like the warm feel of carpet in winter, and as I get older, I like less and less the idea of wood floors and rugs that may fold over, buckle and be a trip hazard.  But I do really like the look of hardwood floors.  In our first house we had wooden floors in the bedrooms, and it was nice.

What kind of flooring do you have in your home?  Are you happy with it?


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 31, 2017)

The entire home has 20" porcelain tiles, so as to make cleaning easier.  Having all kinds of pets, porcelain tiles are easier to clean up animal accidents.


----------



## IKE (Jul 31, 2017)

Wall to wall carpet in every room except for the kitchen & dinning area and bathrooms which are vinyl.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 31, 2017)

Kitchen linoleum.   Both bathrooms, ceramic tiles.  The rest of the house;  hard wood parquet  squares.

All easy to maintain with the least effort.  Wall - to- wall  carpeting in Living and family rooms.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 31, 2017)

Kitchen,laundry room and both bathrooms have porcelain tile, Bedrooms and living room have wall to wall carpets. Hardwood flooring in dining room and hallway. I love the hardwood flooring,I wish I had it in the bedrooms as well. I find it easier to push a light weight mop around than the vacuum cleaner and my steam rug machine seems to get heavier each year.


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 1, 2017)

Entry, kitchen and bath are tile.  Remainder is carpet.


----------



## dollie (Aug 1, 2017)

carpet in living room rest is tile


----------



## Lon (Aug 1, 2017)

Non slip tile in the kitchen and bathrooms and carpet every where else including walk in closets.


----------



## Ina (Aug 1, 2017)

Hardwood throughout 2,000 sq. ft., vinyl in kitchen, and tile in the bath.  My hardwood floors lost all their finish long before we bought the place, so I just have to run a treated wide dustmop over all the floors.  It can almost be done at a run, so it takes no time at all, and I'm finished in a jiffy. :grin:


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 1, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> The entire home has 20" porcelain tiles, so as to make cleaning easier.  Having all kinds of pets, porcelain tiles are easier to clean up animal accidents.



Same here.  Carpeting and animals are not a hygienic combination.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 1, 2017)

Vinyl in bathrooms and kitchen.  Hardwood elsewhere---some oak, some heart pine.  I prefer the hardwood floors with large, room-sized oval braided rugs.  When the rugs start to look bad you can flip them over playful, and when the *other* side looks bad, you can get new ones, or have them cleaned.


----------



## Wren (Aug 2, 2017)

Vinyl in kitchen and carpet everywhere else


----------



## terry123 (Aug 2, 2017)

Ceramic in bathrooms and kitchen. Berber carpet in rest of condo. Like Berber as I don't trip and the wheelchair rolls easy when I have to use it.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 2, 2017)

The Florida house is tile throughout with an occasional rug. The Ozark house is a combination, sun room is tile, living room is red cedar with a urethane top coat, kitchen, bed room, bath room is vinyl.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 13, 2017)

Small cottage, open floor plan in LR/DR/kitchen. Had ugly W2W carpet everywhere when we bought in '89, except for cheap tile in bathroom and even cheaper peel-and-stick vinyl tiles in kitchen and an illegal bath downstairs. Gutted the place, took down walls, popped up to vaulted ceiling, installed picture windows for private hillside view.

Discovered red oak HW flooring in LR, DR and a small main flr bedrm. Refinished it ourselves and coated with 2 coats oil poly. It can be wet-mopped without a problem. Still beautiful. We collect handmade rugs and use them in most rooms. Easy to take care of, vacuuming once a week and sending them out to be washed every once in a very great while.

Took us a long while to get $$$ over the yrs to finish the floors in other rooms! But it's all finally (as of Dec 2015) finished.

Kitchen has luxury vinyl tiles in a green slate pattern. Both bathrooms have sheet vinyl. Kitchen and main flr bath had to complement the original HW flooring as they butt right up against it. Here's the bath flooring:


Master bedrm and stairs were just done in luxury vinyl plank, a glue-down golden oak from Mannington. It was the only mfg who offered one-piece stair treads. Even our contractors thought it was real wood!


All flooring is very easy to take care of. I vacuum and then use both dry and wet Swiffer mopping. Rugs are a tripping hazard, but for now we have no problems. They're so beautiful, I have no regrets about owning them. I figure when we do have to give them up, they'll have given us five decades of pleasure - well amortized, IMHO.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 19, 2017)

We have hard wood flooring in every room except for the kitchen and Bath rooms, we have ceramic tile in them. We had the hardwood floors put in over 40 yrs ago. They have a Polyurethane coating and they still have just as much shine  as the day they were installed.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 19, 2017)

We have whitish/ light grey  tiles in the hallway ,dining  ,family and kitchen 
 ( I'm thinking now 11 years after getting the house built it was a crazy thing to,have white tiles) 
bathrooms tiled ...other rooms lounge ,and 4 bedrooms carpet ...
We have put  our home on the market because it's to much work now keeping it the way I like it 
I bought a Dyson stick vacumn cleaner last year and it's one of the best investments I've ever made ,I just take it off the charger  and zip around the ties in no time


----------



## Topcat (Aug 19, 2017)

I have fake wood flooring my bathroom. Got it when I had it remodeled several years ago. it looks nice it looks real. I have crappy old linoleum in my kitchen and carpeting in various shape in my other rooms.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 19, 2017)

Carpet in the bedrooms, hall and living room.  Vinyl that looks like wood in the dining room, kitchen and Florida room.


----------



## Temperance (Aug 23, 2017)

Carpet in the bedrooms, hardwood floors in the remainder.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2017)

UK House... Ceramic tiles in the hallway, kitchen, and bathrooms... wall to wall carpeting on the stairs , top hall,  bedrooms and livingroom for warmth 


Spanish House, (hot)  4 floors of  ceramic tiles  with just a couple of  Large rugs in the livingroom and the bedrooms


----------



## merlin (Aug 23, 2017)

At home a mix of wood and carpet on the ground floor, all the first floor bedrooms, landing and stairs are carpeted, except the bathroom which is tiled. Lisa's house in Russia is all wood or ceramic tiles, and the odd rug, carpets are rare in Russia even though it's a cold country.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2017)

Ceramic tile entry, kitchen, half bath, full bath and hallway; everything else is carpeted.


----------



## Robusta (Aug 26, 2017)

Carpet in the family room, 3 bedrooms and the den, vinyl in the kitchen, mud/laundry room and two bathrooms, Laminate in the master, living room and dining room, tile in the master bath.


----------

